# Cpt 76937



## vsterhop (Jan 25, 2012)

If a CRNA places a CVP line and uses U/S Guidance.  Can the CPT 76937 be billed under the CRNA to Medicare?


----------



## missyah20 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have seen some Medicare carriers deny the ultrasound guidance when billed by CRNAs stating that they are not allowed to perform this procedure.  I would make sure that this is a procedure that they are allowed to perform under State Law and if it denies you can use this in your appeal.


----------

